# Tree Disease... Symptom is black "lacquer" looking substance causing bark to fall off



## outonalimbts

have found a "tar" like substance, that looks like black lacquer that causes bark on the infected trees to dislocate and fall off. I initially thought it was oak wilt, but now I have seen the exact same symptoms on a Maple tree... I have pictures...

After coming across this problem for about 2 years, I have now discovered this on a maple tree, I must know what it is casually, my clients have asked me to take my best shot at it, I have offered an opinion, but have given the disclaimer that this was the first instance of this fungus mat, I have seen on a Maple tree. (it looks just like the fruiting body of oak wilt) causing the same sort of damage to the trunk...

It has also the same sort of vascular staining occurring in branches, and the tree didn't produce leaves this year either... 
Below are links to the photos, the first 3 are on Red Oak... the others are on the maple... 
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-9/1076198/100_3604.jpg
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-9/1076198/100_3605.jpg
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-9/1076198/100_3606.jpg 

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-9/1076198/100_3670.jpg
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-9/1076198/100_3671.jpg
Any Ideas? 

Thanks,
Adam:greenchainsaw:


----------



## outonalimbts

*Thank you for your answer, I can't find Maple as a host though*

"Hosts: Hypoxylon mammatum is found only on hardwoods, most commonly on poplar and willow. In B.C., it has been reported on aspen, willow, and Sitka alder. Elsewhere in North America it has also been found on other poplar spp., birch, apple, oak, and hophornbeam."

Quote taken from http://www.pfc.cfs.nrcan.gc.ca/diseases/ctd/Group/Canker/canker5_e.html

The problem is that none of the above trees are in the Maple family, unless I am wrong.

But, it is interesting that the first page that I read, stated that this disease is most often confused with Oak Wilt, and the symptoms...

Thanks again,
Adam


----------



## outonalimbts

*Thank you for your knowlegde!*

I just now did in fact find a citing that said it occurs on maples but is fairly rare... 

Now, the rest of the question, I suppose I should place emphasis on them removing this tree because hypoxylon canker leads to structural instability, thus making this tree a hazard.

Thanks,
Adam... also an ISA Certified Arborist...


----------



## outonalimbts

*Too close to the home and infrastructure...*

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-9/1076198/100_3666.jpg

You will notice that it is directly adjacent to the electrical lines, and over two homes and the road...

Approx 8 years ago it was topped also, which may have expedited the spread of the disease, this timing coincides with a major ice storm that was experienced here in the late 90's...

Thanx,
Adam :greenchainsaw:


----------



## outonalimbts

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-9/1076198/LXNBD-Thatsnotachiponmyshoulderitisatree.jpg


----------



## appalachianarbo

Looks like it's declining, probably with help from the hypoxolon, but maybe from other causes too (can't tell from pic). The topping probably was a major contributing factor in the colonization by hypoxolon. It looks like after a good deadwooding, there wouldn't be a whole lot left...


----------



## bushman

Trees is on the way out when you see hypoxolon cankers,kills the sapwood and tree was stressed from the drought this summer.


----------



## ATH

check about getting the diagnosis confirmed by Virginia Tech (a fine institution if I must say  ) Plant Pathology Link to site You may need to have an extension agent submit it for you?

I know in Ohio, it is about $25 per sample. I find most clients respect the "Let's confirm this in a lab" response.


----------



## treedocmsb

*Hypoxylon*

Hi guys...first post here. Just to chime in, what you've shown in the pictures is most certainly hypoxylon canker. Down here in Texas I've seen it commonly on oaks and maples. In fact, probably about 35-50% of my sitings have been on declining maples, so there you go. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ed Roland

TreeCo said:


> Trees that have hypoxylon tend to be brittle so be careful when rigging.



welcome treedocmsb. 


I sold a structure prune on a large laurel oak. This tree is a co-dom with seriously infected hypox. wood. It is very important to note on the job card how brittle this wood can be. TIP and rigging should be selected with that information as a main factor! 
Take one of the bucket trucks or the spider lift.


----------



## Justice

Interesting that you mention it was previously topped out. I usually find there are previous problems (construction damage, compaction, improper pruning) and then disease sets in after wards. Drought doesn't help either. 
You would make a good impression on your client sending a sample away to get tested, and then do a survey of the property to make recommendations to prevent spread to other tree's on the property. It could be a huge up sell, and for sure the best thing for the tree's. Could be air spading, fert, whatever the situation requires. You would win them as clients for ever.


----------

